# E. Tricolor morph?



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

You'll have to forgive me for I know it's customary to post a pic but I don't have one as of yet. Someone was telling me about their frogs and mentioned they had a PDF that was all red with black stripes (I believe they said five). They said it was a thumbnail and that it looked similar to the E. Tricolor though I've never seen any with black stripes. Hopefully I will be able to get a pic up in a few days. Any ideas?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Doesn't sound like a tricolor... tricolors range from a bronze to wine red to lipstick red with white to yellow to light blue stripes... not black. Sounds like the thumbnails is more related to the vent/amazonicus clan which tend to be red and black (although I'd call them more of a black frog with red stripes than the other way around). And i'm assuming the stripes are running vertically rather than horizontal bands....

No real way to give you any more with such a general description, a pic is definately needed.


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I'll probably have to postpone this topic for a while. It has been nearly four weeks since I've made any sort of contact with the individual making the claim, which makes it even more doubtful I'll get a picture. I'm thinking it might have been a D. quinquevittatus but I can't be certain.


----------

